
Engineering Porn: Hyperbaric pipeline repair 800 feet under the waves - epiphanitus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkfY_N94Dy8
======
toomuchtodo
Project info: [https://www.dcndiving.com/gas-pipeline-repair-in-the-java-
se...](https://www.dcndiving.com/gas-pipeline-repair-in-the-java-sea/)

